# Can I get soil test in Feb w/frozen ground?



## MrMinimizer (Feb 2, 2021)

I want to get a head start on my lawn soil test.

Can I get a soil sample from the frozen ground in Feb. as soon as the frozen ground thaws in a few days (several plugs from several areas) and submit them for a soil sample test now?

Basically, can I do a soil sample test now in Feb or do I have to wait until March, April, or May?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

I did a soil sample in early February. I'm guessing as long as the soil isn't frozen you should be able do get soil samples. Another plus is that your samples will not be affected with anything that you've applied on the lawn since you shouldn't have thrown down any apps in the past few months.


----------



## MrMinimizer (Feb 2, 2021)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> I did a soil sample in early February. I'm guessing as long as the soil isn't frozen you should be able do get soil samples. Another plus is that your samples will not be affected with anything that you've applied on the lawn since you shouldn't have thrown down any apps in the past few months.


Thanks - That is what I was thinking too! My soil sample kits should arrive today so I'll collect the samples as soon as the lawn thaws


----------

